# Yoga will improve your riding



## AlexS (15 Jul 2019)

.............


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jul 2019)

I have tried it.
Never made it to the end of the block of classes I bought.
Not my cuppa, half of it was sleeping, I have no trouble of falling asleep on my own, for free 
But I get what you're saying, the stretching poses bits I did like.


----------



## Bonus (15 Jul 2019)

AlexS said:


> Hi guys it's just a thought that most of you would of had maybe anyway and maybe even participate in but I strongly suggest you find time for Yoga if you are serious about keeping fit and cycling to a good standard.
> I do Vinyasa Flow so its not as slow as some forms and its incredible. Keeps you flexible and also protects you from injury. If you have never tried it I can recommend ones to check out online anytime.
> Happy cycling, Alex xx



Mrs Bonus swears by Yoga. I have tried once or twice. Finding the time is the problem for me.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jul 2019)

I've been practicing and teaching Iyengar yoga for over twenty years. 

The physical and mental benefits are great. 

Gives a good balance between strength and flexibility. 

Great for better posture / lung function / awareness of breathing whilst riding. 

Prevents tightening of hamstrings - which can lead to back trouble, and injuries. 

Sorts out back issues. 

I could go on.. And frequently do.. 


Teaching it keeps also me solvent enough to afford train / ferry tickets to go touring. 

Yoga brings wins all round for me


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jul 2019)

AlexS said:


> A great source of income I was thinking of doing the teacher training course somewhere xx



If you want it to be quick don't choose Iyengar..

At least three years classes, with an already qualified teacher,

Then two years rigorous teacher training, to introductory level..

Plus more year long upgrades if you want to extend syllabus.
Very scarey practical and theory exams.


Beware not all teacher training (or teachers) are the same.

Some schools will give you a 'certificate' after a two week residential.

Some stuff looks positively dangerous.. Some of the stuff I've seen on utube makes me wince. (so I dont watch)

No apparent awareness, of alignment, anatomical knowledge, or sequencing.

Lots of waft, incense, pseudo cosmic nonsense.. and badly done 'pretzelling' in fancy leggings.

Sadly it's making a mockery of the ancient art, science, and philosophy of Yoga..


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

I do Hatha yoga, mostly basic stretches, and a few more advanced poses. Helps keep me mobile now I'm in my late sixties.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

@Globalti thinks drinking beer is better for you than stretching especially if you have tight muscles


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I do Hatha yoga, mostly basic stretches, and a few more advanced poses. Helps keep me mobile now I'm in my late sixties.



Keep it up. 
One of my yogis started at 70..

At 84 she's still going, very strong.

Puts people half her age to shame..


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> @Globalti thinks drinking beer is better for you than stretching especially if you have tight muscles



Drinking beer is nice too..

Balance in all things 

Too much beer can lead to over balance though.


Might be an idea to learn to stretch those hamstrings properly, as well .

Could be the source of the butt ache.

But good to keep em lengthened anyhow.

Lots of runners and cyclists in my classes, find it ups their performance, lessens injuries.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2019)

It won't improve mine, I won't be doing it. It's not something that's ever appealed despite friends and family cajoling me. I do stretch and roll though, which is becoming more necessary as time takes its toll.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Keep it up.
> One of my yogis started at 70..
> 
> At 84 she's still going, very strong.
> ...



We have a woman in our class who's in her eighties.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Jul 2019)

I tried to join a local yoga group but they weren’t overly keen on upsetting their core female clientele. I didn’t feel I would benefit if I was to ‘force’ myself on them so I politely didn’t enquire further. As it happens life went silly and I would struggle to fit it in now. When my youngest daughter is a bit older and can stay home-alone, I’ll shop around again.

Yoga would be amazing for me. I am too frenetic and dynamic for my own good. I do well shutting down occasionally as meditation has shown me. I need a ‘slow’ hobby for balance.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I tried to join a local yoga group but they weren’t overly keen on upsetting their core female clientele. I didn’t feel I would benefit if I was to ‘force’ myself on them so I politely didn’t enquire further. As it happens life went silly and I would struggle to fit it in now. When my youngest daughter is a bit older and can stay home-alone, I’ll shop around again.
> 
> Yoga would be amazing for me. I am too frenetic and dynamic for my own good. I do well shutting down occasionally as meditation has shown me. I need a ‘slow’ hobby for balance.



It's odd how yoga is so often seen as something mainly women do. 
In its country of origin the gender take up is equal. 

I have a fair proportion of men in my classes. 

I think some of them turn up expecting it to be fairly easy compared with say a gym workout.

They are fairly quickly disabused if this notion. 

Yes it may look 'slow' to the uninitiated.
But holding still in a correctly done yoga posture is just as much, if not more work, than moving through a sequence of movements from one place to another.

Although we do that as well. 

But the benefits are multiple. 

It definitely helps to focus, a monkey like brain.

Many Premier league teams of this that and the other use yoga as part of their training programme.. Reduces the injury rate, ups the performance. 

Give it a go @Heltor Chasca yoga (done well) is great for everyone, of any age or gender.


----------



## tom73 (16 Jul 2019)

@Heltor Chasca sounds like me been searching for a slow hobby for years.  You're so right about groups being mostly female. I use to go to Pilates class at the gym but it felt all wrong so no longer go. Someone set up an all male Pilates group near me as a safe place for men to talk about mens health and wellbeing. I'd go but he's priced out most inc me it's a shame as it's only accessible for ones who can afford high fees. 

I'd love to try Yoga but not many classes round me guess it's youtube for me just need the time 

@AlexS once you're ready and you really want to learn how to teach with community and social focus. It's not too many miles away from you Northern collage is the place to go it's teacher training like no other. They do basic though to PGCE. I did my PGCE at Northern I loved every minute such a magical place.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2019)

I love yoga, especially after a few days of Tri training, it definitely helps work out all the knots and tightness - plus it just helps me clear my mind.

I do most of my yoga at home, a couple of years of physio exercises, plus binge watching Yoga With Adriene (AMAZING CHANNEL...CHECK IT OUT!) has definitely helped. I actually plan to do some later as I have a mini triathlon tomorrow....and had a big run and swim yesterday...
https://www.youtube.com/user/yogawithadriene


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> @Heltor Chasca sounds like me been searching for a slow hobby for years.  You're so right about groups being mostly female. I use to go to Pilates class at the gym but it felt all wrong so no longer go. Someone set up an all male Pilates group near me as a safe place for men to talk about mens health and wellbeing. I'd go but he's priced out most inc me it's a shame as it's only accessible for ones who can afford high fees.
> 
> I'd love to try Yoga but not many classes round me guess it's youtube for me just need the time
> 
> @AlexS once you're ready and you really want to learn how to teach with community and social focus. It's not too many miles away from you Northern collage is the place to go it's teacher training like no other. They do basic though to PGCE. I did my PGCE at Northern I loved every minute such a magical place.



The only problem with learning this stuff from u tube is that you are not observed.

We often have structural imbalances in our bodies. Eg one shoulder stiffer than other, one leg extends more than the other, often an acquired habit.

Without someone to observe that this is happening, these problems stay the same, or are possibly worsened.

It 'feels' like you are stretching same amount each side, but visual evidence supplied to teacher shows otherwise

Hands in adjustment, and repeated 'show and tell' from a knowledgeable teacher is invaluable.

Not to say that utube can't support and encourage practice, but a real life class with a real life teacher is irreplaceable.

Shame your local men's class is so prohibitively expensive.. Otherwise it sounds like a great thing.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> The only problem with learning this stuff from u tube is that you are not observed.



I partly agree with this, I have always maintained that yoga is individual - in that everyone's bodies feel different etc. I have always gone more on how I have felt, rather than the technique. Although form is very important ultimately. I would always say to get a mirror so you can see how you look vs on Youtube. 

As you say, most people's bodies are one-side inclined. I would always say if you are new to yoga to just enjoy the time and stretch your body with simple exercises, then target areas. Listen to how everything feels and what feels good.


----------



## tom73 (16 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> The only problem with learning this stuff from u tube is that you are not observed.
> 
> We often have structural imbalances in our bodies. Eg one shoulder stiffer than other, one leg extends more than the other, often an acquired habit.
> 
> ...



Yes I know it's not the best idea nothing can beat a good class and good teacher as with most things. It's a start though have to see how it go's


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jul 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I partly agree with this, I have always maintained that yoga is individual - in that everyone's bodies feel different etc. I have always gone more on how I have felt, rather than the technique. Although form is very important ultimately. I would always say to get a mirror so you can see how you look vs on Youtube.
> 
> As you say, most people's bodies are one-side inclined. I would always say if you are new to yoga to just enjoy the time and stretch your body with simple exercises, then target areas. Listen to how everything feels and what feels good.



To a certain extent yes..
Listen to your body.
But sometimes we have to go through a certain amount of difficulty or work to achieve a better alignment or good results.

After all sitting on the sofa eating ice cream 'feels' good.. Doesn't do so much in the long run.

Anatomy and physiology are fairly standard.. Two arms two legs trunk spine etc.

Individual bad postural habits, and stiffness, acquired unconsciously take a bit of correction.

If you stay in 'the comfort zone' then these won't change.

You may not be aware of many of the unhelpful things you are doing

I'm almost proprietorial about some of the bodies that have been transformed through good yoga practice, in my classes

Of course it's the owner of said body, that's done the work.

But there's a wealth of knowledge and effective good practice to draw on, in a wel thought through teaching system.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> To a certain extent yes..
> Listen to your body.
> But sometimes we have to go through a certain amount of difficulty or work to achieve a better alignment or good results.
> 
> ...



Again, I agree - there has to be a certain amount of pushing the limits to really feel the stretches. I can definitely tell I'm more flexible and less stiff at the end when I repeat the exercises I did at the beginning, that's when I know it's working! I have definitely become more aware of postural issues since my job is 70/30 sitting to moving around and then I have my training on top of that.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jul 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Again, I agree - there has to be a certain amount of pushing the limits to really feel the stretches. I can definitely tell I'm more flexible and less stiff at the end when I repeat the exercises I did at the beginning, that's when I know it's working! I have definitely become more aware of postural issues since my job is 70/30 sitting to moving around and then I have my training on top of that.



Sitting (including driving) is the scourge of the modern day back..

Selfishly it keeps me in work, fixing them.
But our bodies are designed to move, far more than, most of us do.

The yoga also sorts out crooked bits that have come about as a result of too much farm work..

Speaking of which..

Chicken houses to move


----------



## graham bowers (16 Jul 2019)

Some of my cycling friends are quite keen on Yoga.
I searched on some of the yoga forms described in this thread and the closest is an hour away on the bike, however Hatha is available locally. Got to be worth a go.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2019)

graham bowers said:


> Some of my cycling friends are quite keen on Yoga.
> I searched on some of the yoga forms described in this thread and the closest is an hour away on the bike, however Hatha is available locally. Got to be worth a go.



Absolutely! Just have a go....it really is very versatile and in time, you can explore other forms of yoga and do it at home....I love garden yoga hehe x


----------



## graham bowers (16 Jul 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Absolutely! Just have a go....it really is very versatile and in time, you can explore other forms of yoga and do it at home....I love garden yoga hehe x


Thanks for the encouragement :-)
The garden yoga I'll be doing this morning is putting in a base for a new shed - lots of space for bicycles ;-)


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2019)

graham bowers said:


> Thanks for the encouragement :-)
> The garden yoga I'll be doing this morning is putting in a base for a new shed - lots of space for bicycles ;-)



LOVE IT! Haha...you'll need some back exercises after that for sure!


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jul 2019)

I used yoga and pilates when recovering from a back operation and still continue with pilates now, both in a class and at home. It amazed me the difference that it made not just to my back, but my whole body and general well being. I dropped the yoga as I just did not get the spiritual side of things and the classes were only on when I was at work.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I used yoga and pilates when recovering from a back operation and still continue with pilates now, both in a class and at home. It amazed me the difference that it made not just to my back, but my whole body and general well being. I dropped the yoga as I just did not get the spiritual side of things and the classes were only on when I was at work.



That's the difference, Pilates was formulated by Josef Pilates to assist injured soldiers with their rehab...it definitely is better for strengthening - that is the most obvious difference between the two disciplines. It's fantastic you are keeping it all going though!


----------



## mudsticks (16 Jul 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> That's the difference, Pilates was formulated by Josef Pilates to assist injured soldiers with their rehab...it definitely is better for strengthening - that is the most obvious difference between the two disciplines. It's fantastic you are keeping it all going though!



Depends on what form of yoga. 

Pilates is rather core-centric.

Has a rather compartmentalised approach. 
Yoga done well gives very strong 'core' but strong and flexible everything else as well. 

Mind and body and breath working together


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Pilates is rather core-centric.



Simple explanation of what this means please.

Never quite known.

I do remember someone once telling me that they needed to work on their core and my mind wandered in certain directions.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Simple explanation of what this means please.
> 
> Never quite known.
> 
> I do remember someone once telling me that they needed to work on their core and my mind wandered in certain directions.



It focuses on strengthening the abdominal, and back muscles..

Yoga works more on the whole body, strength and flexibility balanced, and breathwork, and relaxation techniques too.

That's not to suggest pilates isn't perfectly valid form of bodywork that might suit some people better. 

Any of it done properly, has got to be better than nothing.

No need to elaborate on the contents of your mind though .. There might be children reading this..


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> No need to elaborate on the contents of your mind though .. There might be children reading this..



That's that farmyard mind of yours.


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> After all sitting on the sofa eating ice cream 'feels' good.. Doesn't do so much in the long run.



I wish you had told me that 10 minutes ago.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> That's that farmyard mind of yours.



It's all good clean, 'organic' filth..


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Oct 2019)

I am a couple of weeks into trying out yoga. I encountered some ‘sorry no blokes’ attitude at my nearest centre so I have gone down the DIY route.

YouTube and a couple of apps later and I’m really feeling the benefits. I have spent the first couple of weeks on Hatha which has helped to learn poses in my own time. I am definitely ‘longer ‘. Yesterday I gave Vinyasa a go. Half an hour in the morning and half an hour last night. I definitely found this harder, both physically and to coordinate the flow. I actually broke a sweat.

I have bought a mat so it’s fair to say I’m really enjoying myself. My experience with meditation is a transferable skill that’s helped. Not so sure about my aerobic and anaerobic fitness. Not sure that helps. I work outdoors so my core is strong. That’s a bonus.

Loving it. But it’s tough.


----------



## tom73 (21 Oct 2019)

Which apps you using ?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Which apps you using ?



Yoga by Fast Builder Ltd and Pocket Yoga which cost £2.99 There are loads of subscription apps but I’m still testing the water. I would ideally like to find a class for social reasons, skills learning and my daughter needs to be a little bit older for her to be left at home alone.


----------



## tom73 (21 Oct 2019)

Will give them ago thanks. Class be good for sure but like you it’s often not a welcoming experience.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Will give them ago thanks. Class be good for sure but like you it’s often not a welcoming experience.



I've not yet come across an unwelcoming class, I've been attending my current class about 4-5 years.


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> @Globalti thinks drinking beer is better for you than stretching especially if you have tight muscles


Finally someone who knows what he is talking about.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Will give them ago thanks. Class be good for sure but like you it’s often not a welcoming experience.



I'm interested in why you feel its not welcoming @tom73? 

There are fewer guys in my classes than women, for sure, but thankfully that's gradually starting to shift a bit, now that general perceptions / prejudgements about yoga, and who it's for, are changing. 

Are you being actively discouraged? 

Or do you just feel a bit out of place, like we all tend to do, in a new situation?


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> We have a woman in our class who's in her eighties.


Can she ride a bike?


----------



## NorthernSky (20 Apr 2021)

going to resurrect this one and see if anyone can recommend a good yoga mat!?
before i default to Decathlon and buy their standard one


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I do Hatha yoga, mostly basic stretches, and a few more advanced poses. Helps keep me mobile now I'm in my late sixties.


I really must start doing something like that. On a walk yesterday I found out just how inflexible I am. I am fine with cycling or generally walking around but I had a few awkward stiles to cross and soon discovered that anything beyond my normal range of movement was pretty difficult.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I really must start doing something like that. On a walk yesterday I found out just how inflexible I am. I am fine with cycling or generally walking around but I had a few awkward stiles to cross and soon discovered that anything beyond my normal range of movement was pretty difficult.



That post is about two years old, since then the class I attended has stopped, just after the first lockdown started the teacher E-Mailed everybody to say the class would not restart after the lockdown as she's decided to retire.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> That post is about two years old, since then the class I attended has stopped, just after the first lockdown started the teacher E-Mailed everybody to say the class would not restart after the lockdown as she's decided to retire.


That's a pity!

A friend used to go to a class whose teacher was about 80 and a very good example of what regular yoga can do for the elderly.


----------



## GoodLifeSpud (23 Apr 2021)

I did a four-week online course with City Lit designed for cyclists https://www.citylit.ac.uk/courses/yoga-for-cyclists-mixed-levels 

Whilst it wasn't the first time I'd done yoga, it is designed for beginners. I found the hip opening and shoulder exercises really helpful. And it's encouraged me to do a bit more. There are also meant to be benefits in terms of controlling/managing your breathing. 

The benefit of it being online is that my wife's teacher charges per household rather than per person, and you don't have to worry about where to look when the lady in front of you is spilling out of her exercise gear (not my wife). I realize how that sounds but being the only bloke at some classes has felt a bit awkward. Even if I've gone with my other half. I'm easily distracted :-) 

There's also something called movement for modern life which is like Netflix for Yoga. You can pick and choose classes based on a range of things. 

I'm not fully on board with the spiritual side of things but do get the link between the practice and some of the physical/mental benefits.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (23 Apr 2021)

I was super flexible when I started cycling 2 years ago. I was doing yoga regularly once a week. 18 months since my last yoga class and I've never been as inflexible as I am now. I need to cycle less and do more sun salutations


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2021)

I took up yoga in Jan. I’m now 5 mph faster on average.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I took up yoga in Jan. I’m now 5 mph faster on average.


That's because you took up cycling in February and now move at 8 mph!


----------

